# Great Holiday gift for MTB fans!



## drjeff (Dec 3, 2008)

Check it out!


----------



## Greg (Dec 3, 2008)

I got one like that with a guy falling off a chairlift.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 3, 2008)

Greg said:


> I got one like that with a guy falling off a chairlift.



The dentist one they have is a regular staple in my weekend attire!


----------



## severine (Dec 3, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Check it out!


And that's how I looked when I flew OTB this summer at Hubbard Park and bruised my ribs. Well, my helmet didn't fall off (which was helpful when the final indignity occurred). :lol:


----------



## Trekchick (Dec 3, 2008)

Volklgirl has one of those t shirts


----------



## Johnskiismore (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion, I like it!


----------

